# ROME | Congress Center Italia EUR "Nuvola di Fuksas" (Fuksas)



## Maxximus

*ROME | Congress Center Italia EUR "Nuvola di Fuksas" (Fuksas) | U/C*

Status: Under Construction
Name: Centro Congressi Italia EUR
Architect: Massimiliano Fuksas Architects
Year: 2011
Usage: Commercial
Floors: --
Ceiling Height: 39 m
Total height: 56 m
Place: Via Cristoforo Colombo EUR
Usable area: 55,000 sqm


*Projects, models and rendering*





































































































*Status*


----------



## city_thing

A great design - but what will it be used for?

Is it a convention centre?


----------



## Maxximus

city_thing said:


> A great design - but what will it be used for?
> 
> Is it a convention centre?


Yep, inside the cloud, there is a conference room. In addition there are commercial spaces and a hotel


----------



## aleochi

Wow!


----------



## weird

Mixed feelings. I like the idea, but I don't like too much to cover it with that glassy box :dunno:


----------



## Maxximus

weird said:


> Mixed feelings. I like the idea, but I don't like too much to cover it with that glassy box :dunno:


The theca is a protected area that contains the cloud, the central organization characterizing the project, where space is an auditorium of 1850 seats in an enclosed area float "from a membrane fiber glass and waterproof .

The shrine consists of large frame to put a distance between 33.00 ml'uno other, having a light-span of 66.00 me 39 m in height, each of which consists of two columns of type Vierendeel beam and a mesh (for chassis internal) or Type Vierendeel (for external frame).
The frames are linked, on-axis longitudinal external beams from Vierendeel type.
The beams of the frames provide support for the secondary beams and purlins of different orders, necessary to support the fields of the cover glass and the glass ceiling of intrados.
The structure are hung longitudinal sides, internal and external, and cross.
The longitudinal external facade will consist of a system of independent cells, and in laminated glass transparent, form 1650 x 4190 mm, made of aluminum profiles with the bronze color. The glass panels will be drilled for 30% of the area, so as to ensure the ventilation needed for the stairs safely.
The facade is a longitudinal internal glazing continues comprising uprights and cross retractable aluminum bronze color. The glass panels are made of double glass with air space interposed Form 1100 x 2095 mm.
The façades are glazed continue cross composed of uprights and cross sections in retractable steel painted black bronze, stained glass panels and module 2083 x 4190 mm.
The external windows are independent of the internal ones between the two there are the steps of the stairs and lifts for integration of the plans and escape routes from the "cloud". The space that is created is not only an area of service, but it is an area of 'great interest in which one can walk and move.


----------



## city_thing

Maxximus said:


> Yep, inside the cloud, there is a conference room. In addition there are commercial spaces and a hotel


Well in that case, it's probably the best convention centre I've ever seen :cheers:


----------



## Tisov84

webcam on the yard: http://www.eurspa.it/webcam/


----------



## Rhoy

This is a challenging key project for the contemporary Rome (Yes, there's a contemporary Rome and of some quality) and the future of the Eur complex.

Bravo Maxximus.


----------



## Huti

very cool design


----------



## Euromax

Amazing, super futuristic and unique desing!!

cheers for Italia


----------



## Andre_Filipe

very original thing! Congrats to the lovely city of Rome


----------



## swerveut

Looks like its the extraterrestrial blob in Aliens IV - The Prequel, or some other sci-fi extraterrestrials hocus pocus. 

Doesnt look like a space or energy-efficient building.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

The cloud thing is such an interesting idea. Oh and thanks Maxximus for posting all these projects in Italy, congrats


----------



## Maxximus

Andre_Filipe said:


> The cloud thing is such an interesting idea. Oh and thanks Maxximus for posting all these projects in Italy, congrats


Thanks, and there's more... :lol:


----------



## Andre_Filipe

wow cant wait to see :lol:


----------



## Maxximus




----------



## the spliff fairy

go Roma


----------



## Maxximus

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12









13









14









15









16


----------



## systema magicum

I think that it will be a great building...


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

It's gonna look awesome once it's finished :cheers:


----------



## Venkman

*Opening announced - January 31 2013*



Emilo said:


>





Emilo said:


>


----------



## Venkman

Emilo said:


>





Emilo said:


>


----------



## Venkman

Emilo said:


>





Emilo said:


>


Many thanks to Emilo for the pics.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Civis Fede II said:


>


....


----------



## arnau_Vic

:drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## the runner

Nice project


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Wow looks very nice


----------



## NDB

The outer structure looks much "heavier" than it was in the renderings. Very nice, however.


----------



## JavierPS

Simply beautiful!


----------



## anakngpasig

Wow


----------



## IThomas

some old pics  January 2014


----------



## IThomas

Old pics


----------



## giper

28.02.2015


----------



## isoA4

May 2015


















































































































































































September 2051


----------



## isoA4

https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=d2e9388462541677b174296d6084da7e&oe=5706FAC1


----------



## isoA4




----------



## CrappyPlatypus

absolutely love this.


----------



## isoA4




----------



## isoA4




----------



## aenigma

From Facebook and Instagram, dating back to May 21th.


----------



## isoA4

http://divisare.com/projects/318596...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Drainaps

Marvelous!! ^^


----------



## aenigma

Some new random pics from Facebook and Instagram.


----------



## aenigma

Posted yesterday on Instagram by @frank_72.


----------



## aenigma

From Instagram, by @gaia_loves_puglia.


----------



## isoA4

from FB:


----------



## aenigma

From Instagram dating back to a week ago, by @apropertime. Of course the colours have been altered via the app.


----------



## aenigma

Just uploaded on Fabulous Inc.'s website, Facebook page and Instagram account.

http://fabulousinc.net/
https://www.facebook.com/fabulousincorporated/
https://www.instagram.com/fabulous_inc/



> How cool is this Roman convention center? Designed by Studio Fuksas, the center is composed of a steel and glass box (the 'theca'), and a steel ribbed structure with a semiopaque curtain (the 'cloud'). The cloud actually contains an auditorium that holds over 1800 people! Incredible design feat.


----------



## aenigma

From designboom's Instagram account.

https://www.instagram.com/designboom/


----------



## aenigma

From Instagram, by @michiamoty:


----------



## aenigma

Just uploaded on Instagram by @uespy.


----------



## aenigma

From SFU Italia Design Instagram e Facebook accounts.

http://2014.sfuitaliadesign.com/
https://www.facebook.com/sfuitalia/
https://www.instagram.com/sfuitalia/


















[/QUOTE]


----------



## aenigma

Uploaded yesterday on Instagram by @zenwen_.


----------



## aenigma

From Fuksas' Instagram account.

https://www.instagram.com/fuksas_architects/


----------



## aenigma

From Instagram, by @luu7, with altered colours.


----------



## aenigma

From Fuksas' Instagram account, pic by @coccobello91.


----------



## aenigma

From Instagram, 1 week ago, by @katiusciaphotos.


----------



## isoA4




----------



## aenigma

Always from Fuksas' Instagram account as the previous pic: detail of the seats of the auditorium! :cheers:

https://www.instagram.com/fuksas_architects/


----------



## aenigma

Many interesting images by @peri_metro:


















































































This last one is by gvnsnt_:


----------



## aenigma

*Devoto Design* just released its new portfolio. Some shots of the new Convention Center "La Nuvola" from page 11 to 15.

https://issuu.com/devotodesigninteriors/docs/devoto?e=26581839/39730447


----------



## GERMAN2106

Amazing designs


----------



## aenigma

_Roma Convention Center - La Nuvola_


----------



## aenigma

From Facebook.


----------



## aenigma

_Roma Convention Center - La Nuvola_


----------



## Zaz965

it got gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## aenigma

From the Facebook page *Roma Convention Center - La Nuvola*: the Auditorium.

https://www.facebook.com/LaNuvolaRoma/


----------



## aenigma

From the Facebook page *Roma Convention Center - La Nuvola*.

https://www.facebook.com/LaNuvolaRoma/


----------



## aenigma

Some other random interesting pictures from Facebook.


----------



## aenigma

*Roma Convention Center - La Nuvola | 29.10.2016 Opening Show*

On 29.10 the new Roma Convention Center "La Nuvola" was finally inaugurated.

Here's some of the many pictures of the opening show from the official Facebook page *Roma Convention Center - La Nuvola*, many others are at the link below.

https://www.facebook.com/LaNuvolaRoma/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1180332492049143

*Complete recording of the TV show (I hope it works outside of Italy):*

http://www.raiplay.it/video/2016/10/Tra-Roma-e-cielo-34c4f2f9-63e4-4497-ae2c-aab91ca2e3c7.html













































































































*...to be continued...*


----------



## aenigma

https://www.facebook.com/LaNuvolaRoma/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1180332492049143


----------



## aenigma




----------



## balthazar

From the italian thread



Bastilani said:


> https://vimeo.com/188274825
> 
> spero non già postato
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.designboom.com/architect...tion-center-hotel-italy-the-cloud-10-31-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> project info:
> 
> name: new rome/EUR convention hall and hotel ‘the cloud’
> location: rome-EUR, italy
> period: 1998 – 2016
> client: eur SpA
> architects: massimiliano and doriana fuksas
> interior design: fuksas design
> general contractor: societàitaliana per condotte d’acqua SpA
> built surface: 55,000 sqm
> engineering: plans: A. I. engineering, torino
> structures: studio majowiecki; studio sarti
> safety: studio sarti
> acoustics: XU – acoustique, paris, A.I. engineering, turin
> lighting consulting: speirs& major associates, edinburgh, london
> 
> competition (1st phase): november 1998
> preliminary project: july 2001
> definitive project: february 2004
> executive project: march 2007
> first stone: 11 december 2007
> works start: march 2008
> theca structure: may – june 2010
> cloud structure: february 2012
> opening: october, 2016
> 
> theca
> structure: metallic and reinforced concrete
> height: 39 m (from the underground level 48 mt), width: 70 m, length: 175 m
> outer and transversal façades: stratified extra-bright glass and stratified lamellar extra-bright glass
> inner façades: double gazing with solar factor cellular system and double gazing with solar factor REI cellular sys
> outer façades: 16,075 sqm
> outer longitudinal façades: 13,880 sqm (6,9420×2)
> outer transversal façades: 2,195 sqm (1,301 via colombo and 894 viale shakespeare)
> roof (11,000 sqm): glass with solar factor and 3,000 sqm panels with monocrystal line photovoltaics
> inner flooring: travertine
> forum: 7,500 sqm (public square)
> 
> cloud
> structure: metallic
> coating: microperforated atex® 2000 TRL sheet
> flooring: industrial parquet
> auditorium: 1,800 seats, seat ‘carla’ for poltrona frau designed by doriana and massimiliano fuksas
> bar and foyer: 450 sqm
> 
> blade (hotel)
> hotel–hall–restaurant: 2,600 sqm
> hotel: 18,000 sqm / height: 55 mt
> 439 rooms, including 7 suites, 1 spa
> structure: metallic and reinforced concrete
> façades: black double glazing (grey + energy N) with solar factor, high energy performance
> 
> underground level
> congress space: 7,800 sqm (6,000 seats)
> meeting rooms: 600 sqm (4 meeting rooms, 100 seats each)
> offices: 1,100 sqm
> storage rooms: 3,470 sqm
> concourse: 4.200 sqm
> parking: 20,100 sqm (615 places)
> lamps: ‘cloud’ for iGuzzini designed by doriana and massimiliano fuksas
> congress centre restaurant: 700 sq.m.
> main access square: 1,600 sqm
> 
> costs
> initial cost estimate: € 276 million (year: 2007)
> final cost: € 239 million (october 2016)


----------



## aenigma

From Facebook, view of the Roma Convention Center at nightime. :cheers:


----------



## isoA4

From FB:


----------



## isoA4




----------



## aenigma

*Audi City Lab @ Roma Convention Center - La Nuvola 22.11.2016*

Yesterday the new *Roma Convention Center - La Nuvola* hosted the first event after the inauguration, *Audi City Lab*. Audi has chosen the new convention center to show the new Audi Q2.

http://eventi.audi.it/audi-city-lab-roma/










Some pictures from Facebook.








































































































































*... To be continued...*


----------



## aenigma

*Audi City Lab @ Roma Convention Center - La Nuvola 22.11.2016*

Still from Facebook.







































































































































































































*... To be continued...*


----------



## aenigma

From *La Repubblica*.

http://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/2016/11/22/foto/eur_alla_nuvola-152580908/1/#1


----------



## aenigma

From *Audi Italia*'s Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/pg/AudiIT/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1301934359825916


----------



## aenigma

From yesterday to december 11th the new Roma Convention Center - La Nuvola is open to the public for guided tours. Here's some pictures from *La Repubblica* from the yesterday tour.

http://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/2...pertura_al_pubblico-153729749/1/?ref=fbplrm#1



























































































*...to be continued...*


----------



## aenigma

http://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/2...pertura_al_pubblico-153729749/1/?ref=fbplrm#1


----------



## aenigma

From Facebook, some beautiful shots by photographer *Marco Cicolò*.

https://www.facebook.com/marcocicolophoto/


----------



## aenigma

From Facebook.



















Pics by *Carmine Vincelli*.


----------



## isoA4

From Instagram @amelievictoria:


----------



## aenigma

From Facebook, panoramic shot by *Carmine Vercelli*.


----------



## aenigma

From *Faraone*'s website.

*Brochure (pictures; text only in Italian language):*

http://faraone.it/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Storyteller-Faraone-2017-01.pdf

*Pictures:*

http://faraone.it/realizzazioni/


----------



## aenigma

The New Roma Convention Center - La Nuvola and Hotel by Massimiliano and Doriana Fuksas on the cover page of *Architectural Record* - March issue










Full article with pictures by *Roland Halbe*:

http://www.architecturalrecord.com/...-and-hotel-by-massimiliano-and-doriana-fuksas



> *Massimiliano and Doriana Fuksas*
> 
> *Jump to credits & specifications*
> 
> Rome’s visitors flock incessantly to its ancient ruins and monuments and its thick urban mass of Renaissance and Baroque architecture, out of which piazzas and narrow alleys are carved. But the Eternal City’s urbanistic antithesis lies about 20 minutes by car or metro to the south: it is Esposizione Universale Roma, more familiarly EUR, a 99-acre area of massive, modern-classical buildings arranged along broad, axial streets. Benito Mussolini intended this suburban area to open in 1942 as a world’s fair celebrating his totalitarian reign, but World War II got in the way. Nevertheless, the monumental architecture and planning conceived by Marcello Piacentini and others laid the groundwork for Rome’s expansion into what is now, decades later, a bustling office and residential district.
> 
> Over the years, EUR’s Fascistic architecture, captured evocatively on film by such postwar directors as Fellini and Antonioni, has made it a cult tourist destination, with the haunting de Chirico-esque Palazzo della Cività Italiana as the dominant landmark. (Ironically, this former political symbol has now become a fashion statement, since Fendi, the luxury goods company, purchased and renovated it for offices in 2015.)
> 
> Last fall, the most assured vote of confidence in the neighborhood’s future sounded with the opening of the New Rome-EUR Convention Center and Hotel designed by Massimiliano and Doriana Fuksas. The 439-room, 17-story hotel (and a one-story restaurant), occupying two black-glass volumes along the south wall, still await fit-out, furnishings, and a hospitality manager. But the 592,000-square-foot convention center is open for business. (The marble-clad Palazzo dei Congressi by Adalberto Libera, designed in 1938 and completed in 1954, was deemed too small for larger conferences, and is rented out for cultural events.)
> 
> The arresting new, transparent steel-and-glass block, 100 feet high and 655 by 245 feet in plan, sits on a travertine plinth, its scale and proportions fitting in well with the mid-rise stripped classical scenography surrounding it. Within the giant double-glazed steel cage of portal-like frames called the Theca (or case), you see a looming diaphanous cloud or nuvola (now the actual nickname for the building). This nebulous construct, wrapped in a white membrane of fiberglass and silicone held by swirling curvilinear steel ribs, contains three levels of conference spaces and cafés, and an auditorium with 1,800 seats. The nimbus-like form hovers over the main lobby level, itself elevated above the street. Beneath it, depressed 30 feet below grade, is the 84,000-square- foot exposition hall, edged along its north side by a wide concourse and ancillary facilities. Underground parking for 615 cars is provided as well.
> 
> Massimiliano Fuksas first came up with the concept in 1998 as a response to an open competition that attracted hundreds of entries.
> 
> Although he and his wife and partner, Doriana, were living in Paris, he had grown up in Rome with his Lithuanian father and Italian mother. “I felt I had to do this,” says the architect. “Since I had been an immigrant, I thought, if I don’t build in my hometown, I will be an immigrant all my life.” Massimiliano won the commission out of a short list of seven. But the $255 million project had to weather changes in Rome’s mayors and other political roadblocks. “Finally, in 2008, the mayor of Rome said, ‘Build!’ ” he recalls. EUR SpA, a development company formed by the Italian Ministry of the Economy and the municipality of Rome, did just that. The splashy arrival of the Fuksases’ dramatic Milan Trade Fair (RECORD, August 2005), with its mile-long, organically flowing glass spine, may have helped this project gain momentum.
> 
> The basic scheme for the convention center heightens the architectural dichotomy between the container and the contained—a majestic Euclidean cubelike frame contrasting strikingly with its blobular innards, made possible by parametric design tools. “I wanted to put the cloud and the cube together to see what would happen to the space in between,” Massimiliano says as a hint to the experiential quality conveyed in moving around the center.
> 
> The entrance is on Via Cristoforo Colombo, the broad road linking Rome’s center to the EUR enclave. Straight away, you take a wide travertine stair down, instead of up, to the exposition level (which may make you think of Fellini’s finale in 8½, where the cast gaily descends an open stairway within the fairground scaffolding). You can linger in the subterranean exhibition hall or take escalators up to the main level, where you find yourself in the vast, daylit interior volume with the white membranous apparition hovering above. Then you ascend gradually into the cloud—by escalators—to find yourself in a luminous space enclosed by the translucent fabric. At some point, the door to the auditorium opens, and you walk into a warm, reddish, curvilinear cocoon. You seem to have entered the heart of the building, where Doriana Fuksas’s choice of cherrywood panels, orange-red seats, and rust-colored oak floors underscores the association with this vital organ. This indeed is a surprising journey.
> 
> Solving the technical problems of the complex structure required a host of engineers including Massimo Majowiecki of Studio Majowiecki, who helped Fuksas with the shape of the nuvola, where translucent fabric panels would be attached with brackets to the welded, boldly undulating steel armature. However evanescent and lightweight in appearance, this nebulous entity needed to be structurally propped up: three megalithic steel-frame box piers provide major points of support, two of which easily hold elevators. In addition, three reticulated trusses direct the gravity loads and lateral forces to slender columns at the periphery.
> 
> In spite of the center’s ethereal ambience, certain seismic considerations confronted the design team, owing to central Italy’s history of earthquakes. Special bearings isolate the foundation from the structure so that the building, in effect, doesn’t wobble when the ground below oscillates. Energy savings were also a concern: on the roof, a 154.4-kilowatt system of 264 photovoltaic panels provides 20 percent of the electricity for average use in the building. Elsewhere, the team installed radiant heating in the floors, with cooling dependent on reversible heat pumps. Solar gain on the all-glass skin of the Theca is mitigated by a 17-foot-deep double facade that is vented to allow warmer air to escape through the top.
> 
> Once the hotel and restaurant are in place, the entire project will offer one more impressive attraction in Rome’s alternate universe. While the Fuksas office has pursued more futuristic parametric experiments recently, such as the biomorphic Shenzhen Bao’an International Airport in China (RECORD, March 2014), this Boullée- like frame combined with an inchoate contemporary form achieves a timeless “both/ and” quality. It is at once modern and classical, without any political overtones.


----------



## aenigma

From Facebook.


----------



## isoA4




----------



## aenigma

From Facebook. Cleaning in progress, thanks to EdiliziAcrobatica.  Pics by Mario Ecora.


----------



## aenigma

Another great pic by Mario Ecora.


----------



## aenigma

Three new videos from *Roma Convention Group*'s YouTube channel.

*Imex Frankfurt 2017 - Roma Convention Center La Nuvola*






*RCC La Nuvola - RENAULT*






*RCC LA Nuvola - AUDI Q2*


----------



## aenigma

From *Roma Convention Group*'s YouTube channel, two new videos.


----------



## aenigma

From *Alessio Forlano Architettura e Fotografia*. In original size here.


----------



## aenigma

From Fuksas' Facebook page: brand new book release.

https://www.facebook.com/fuksasarchitects/



> Over the past 40 years, Fuksas Architects has developed an innovative approach through a strikingly wide variety of projects, ranging from urban interventions to airport; from museums to cultural centers and spaces for music; from convention centers to offices; and interiors to design collections.
> 
> NEW RELEASE!!!
> 
> Massimiliano e Doriana Fuksas, FUKSAS: LEADING ARCHITECTS, Images Publishing Group Pty Ltd, Melbourne, 2017
> #Fuksas #FuksasArchitects #MassimilianoFuksas #DorianaFuksas #NewBook #PressRelease #ImagesPublishing #LeadingArchitects


----------



## aenigma

From *Amate L'Architettura*. Pics by *Cecilia Anselmi*.

https://www.facebook.com/amatelarchitettura/


----------



## aenigma

From *Roma Convention Group*'s YouTube channel











From *Tecnoconference Europe*'s YouTube channel


----------



## aenigma

From Fuksas' Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/fuksasarchitects/



> *#magazinecover*
> 
> New magazine cover of the New Rome-Eur Convention Centre and Hotel! L'industria delle costruzioni
> 
> *#Fuksas* *#FuksasArchitects* *#TheCloud* *#Architecture*


----------



## aenigma

From Fuksas' Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/fuksasarchitects/



> *#goodnews*
> New Rome-Eur Convention Centre has earned an Award of Merit as part of this year's *#IESAwards2017* and furthermore has been shortlisted for the *#WINAwards2017* Lighting projects category!
> *#fuksas* *#speirsandmajor* *#light* *#architecturallighting* *#lightingdesign*


----------



## aenigma

*Climaveneta for Roma Convention Center La Nuvola*



> The Rome Convention Center 'La Nuvola' designed by Architect Fuksas, was developed in three distinct bodies:a hotel of 439 rooms; an underground area, which includes smaller auditoriums, meeting rooms, annexed services and parking; and the congressional area, and the so-called Nuvola with its 1,850 seat auditorium. The central air-conditioning system, which is based on Climaveneta variable-flow units, allows the system to optimize the energy consumption considering the real thermal loads of the building.


----------



## aenigma

On *Vogue Italia* by Maro Ecora Photo


----------



## aenigma

Pics by guarinoImages (Alessandro Guarino).


----------



## aenigma




----------



## aenigma




----------



## aenigma

Pics by Luigi Filetici


----------



## aenigma




----------



## aenigma

From Fuksas' Facebook page. Picture gallery at the link.

https://www.facebook.com/fuksasarchitects/



> Below is the fourth part of the interview realized for "Igloo media" with Massimiliano Fuksas speaking about his credo.
> The fifth part will be released next week!
> Massimiliano Fuksas will be present as Special Guest at the SHARE Bucharest 2018 International Architecture and Engineering Forum, on Tuesday, March 27th at Bucharest’s Radisson Blu Hotel.



https://www.igloo.ro/fuksas-in-bucharest-iv/

*Fuksas in Bucharest (IV)*










Architect Massimiliano Fuksas as SHARE SPECIAL GUEST will give a conference in Bucharest, on the 27th of March 2018 within SHARE – the International Architecture and Engineering Forum.
Until then we introduce – exclusively by igloo media – one question and one project per week. This is the fourth episode.
We hope to generate a meaningful profile of Arch. Fuksas’ architectural work and conviction.

igloo: Define your credo.

Massimiliano Fuksas: I believe that an architect has the duty to be active and critical in his society. When an architect does not have an active and critical role anymore, it means that he has become part of a system and, at that point, he would have nothing left to say. Our time is made of thousands of contradictions. As an architect I’m interested in interacting with them to understand which are the needs of people to create solutions in architecture. We all participate to the magma, to the chaos of contemporaneity.

Research in Architecture is not difficult. If you love people, if you love the landscape, and human beings, then, of course, you research and experiment. You have to understand different people, different histories, and you have to understand their needs, you have to understand which way the traffic moves, which way people move, the way the light changes… Everything, from small stories to big histories. I always begin from the observation of nature. Any element can be an appropriate inspiration, a great sunrise, the underwater world, the clouds that move along the sky and erupting volcanoes. Even a water canal with the juxtaposition in a rocky desert with the blue color of the sky or the sunlight that modifies the depth of the water. The objective is to find the soul of the thing. Every project must always be different from that which came before because the process is a continuous path of experimentation. I don’t look. As Picasso once said: „He did not search, he found”, I always attempt to find.

♦ ♦ ♦

New Rome / EUR Convention Centre and Hotel ‘the Cloud’

Italian architecture practice Studio Fuksas has completed the largest building in Rome in over 50 years. Opening to the public in October 2016, the New Rome /EUR Convention Centre and Hotel ‘the Cloud’ is a €239 million earthquake proof complex that has taken 18 years of planning and construction. It will host auditoriums, exhibition spaces and a hotel – amassing 55,000 square metres in new public space. Through both trade and tourism, the convention centre is expected to bring in between 300-400 million euros annually to the city of Rome.

Located south of the city’s core, in the business district of EUR, the complex follows the simple orthogonal lines of the surrounding 1930s rationalist architecture.

The spaces surrounding the centre will serve as two public squares. Integral to the new complex and the neighbourhood, these new spaces will provide citizens with places for various leisure and outdoor activities, offering a new meeting area in this busy part of Rome.










The New Rome/EUR Convention Centre and Hotel ‘the Cloud’ comprises three distinct architectural concepts: the basement, the ‘Theca’ and ‘Cloud’, and the ‘Blade’. The basement is accessed on Viale Cristoforo Colombo, via a staircase that leads into the building’s main foyer and information point. Past this area, a large concourse feeds into an expansive congress and exhibition hall that can host up to 6000 people.

The ‘Theca’ is the stunning outershell and façade of the convention Hall and Hotel, which has been made from a combination of metal, glass and re-enforced concrete. Inside the building, 7,800 square metres of new public space will play host to public and private conferences, exhibitions and large-scale events. Suspended inside the ‘Theca’ is the ‘Cloud’ – the interplay between these two spaces is essential to the complex – symbolising the connection between the city of Rome and the convention centre. The ‘Cloud’ is an independent cocoon-like structure that is covered in 15,000 square metres of highly advanced membrane fiber glass and flame-retardant silicone and is supported laterally at points by the ‘Theca’. It lies at the heart of the complex and is accessed by the ‘Forum’ – an artery walkway that fuses the two structures together. Inside the ‘Cloud’, five levels (supported by escalators and walkways) lead to a 1,800 capacity auditorium. In order to ensure that the ‘Cloud’ system does not interfere with the rest of the complex, the auditorium is clad in wooden cherry panels.

The centre is fully earthquake-proofed – the stiffness of its vertical structure is able to withstand both small and large seismic waves. In addition, the building’s insulators have a horizontal rigidity, which works against the movements of small earthquakes, whilst their low rigidity enables large oscillations with low accelerations during more violent tremors.

An eco-friendly approach underscores the design of the centre, with integrated air-conditioning that will be carried out by a reversible heat pump. This system is capable of achieving high energy performances whilst reducing electricity consumption. A natural ventilation system is also in place – with the cool water of the nearby EUR lake extracted and filtered into the system. The roof’s photovoltaic panels(glass and silicon wafer)help to produce energy and protects the building from overheating through the mitigation of solar radiation.


----------



## Josedc

amazing project!!!


----------



## aenigma

https://www.instagram.com/pigreco1971/


----------



## aenigma

From Glaizal & Partners



> La Nuvola is one of the most beautiful and modern congress centers in the world. The 55,000 sq m. architectural masterpiece, designed by *#MassimilianoFuksas*, is able to host large events with a capacity of 8,000 guests. *#LaNuvola* is guaranteed to give an extraordinary visual impact to your events and long-lasting memories to your audience. *#PremiereVenues* *#ImpactandMemory*
> 
> https://glaizalpartners.co/la-nuvola


----------



## aenigma

> Setac Europe 28° annual meeting. 13 - 17 may at the Roma Convention Center - La Nuvola
> 
> Society of Environmental Toxicology and Chemistry (SETAC)
> *#romaconventioncenter* *#setac*


----------



## aenigma

*Setac Europe 2018 - 28th Annual Meeting*






*Forum PA 2018*


----------



## aenigma

*TEDx Roma 2018*


----------

